# 5w30 or 10w30?



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

Just bought a 1987 300zx turbo and put 5w30 in it. With winter coming up here i figured that was a good choice and was wondering what you guys use? i use castrol 5w30 most of the time. I was also wondering how well Slick 50 works? i guess it seals up any leaks? and one more quick thing, i cant find where to put the tranny fluid in, I looked by the firewall and didnt see it so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ziggidyZ31 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I own an 86 300zx non turbo and I use 10w-30 castrol syntec. It works great but nissan reccomends 5w-30. It's just up to you on how thick you want the oil on start up. Since the winter months are coming up using a thicker oil could help.


----------

